# sneak peak



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

just a tease I guess of the first prop of the year. More will be explained later.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

that looks really cool so far, can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow that looks great! She has a lot of personality already!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Explainations are definatley in order.

Looking good.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Agreed!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

*The Twins*

A young girl of about 6 -8 years old with a parasitic twin growing out of her head.
The girl is small for her age, at a little over 3 feet tall. She has long but thin wispy red hair, absent in large spots. Her eyes are set further apart than they should be and droop below the normal eye line and show a worn, heavily burdened gaze of a life way beyond her years Her left eye, which droops further still, is a vacant white, and from just above her eyebrow through the eye and the curving around to the corner of her small lipless mouth is a heavily textured scar. She is dressed in a tattered and dirty little flower patterned dress, and barefooted.

Her twin hangs like a large drooping squishy nodule from the left side of the back her head near the base of her skull.
This one, has similar facial features to the girl, but appears more infantile, with protuberant eyes, and a slightly bloated faced look. It is constantly drooling a bubbling foamy spit form it's mouth. The body of the twin, is nothing more than a grapefruit sized warty looking hunk of flesh with a single limp "leg" with two claw like toes dangling from it.

The girl is straddling a weathered tree branch, with an unknown animal skull nailed to the end of it with a large rusty spike that protrudes like a horn from the skull's forehead. The skull still has some spare bits of dried and blackened flesh and sinew clinging to it and small clumps of fur spotting it. Strands of barbed wire create a set or reigns for this hellish looking horse toy.

this is sort of a theme I'm working on


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

dude, thats sick.


Love it


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I really like that character sketch you have written. She is going to be fun to watch come together....

however, you have offended my parasitic twin that is growing out of the back of my head, and now it's drooling worse than ever and won't stop grumbling.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

gosh i hate when that happens dave - ur days goin great then all of a sudden the old twin starts actin up - ughhh - just one of those days i suppose....

btw - props lookin awesome


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> I really like that character sketch you have written. She is going to be fun to watch come together....
> 
> however, you have offended my parasitic twin that is growing out of the back of my head, and now it's drooling worse than ever and won't stop grumbling.


I bet you have a hard time buying hats.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool, love the eye placement!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man some kids are gonna run


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Wook! Looks great, thus far.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

ok more progress on this one. Still more work to do but here's all of the components dry fit together


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

WOW!
Looking really good, can't wait to see this one finished! She's really cute and kinda sad. Excellent work!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Wicked! Can you give us a tally on the cost so far. Store bought static props can some cost a few hundred bucks.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

not sure on cost since the pvc was scrapped from another prop, and materials are mostly just a styrofoam head, some masking tape, bits of wire, and papier mache, and some celluclay. I'd guess less than $30 if I had to break it out.


----------



## brokenlaser (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, got my attention, love it so far. We need more....Muhahaha...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

way too awesome! I love it!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Man, now that IS nice....a little sick....but NICE!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

That's creepy as hell. Great work! The body form & limb placement is very realistic.

What are the hands & feet made of?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_Oh man, thats great so far!!! Good work._
What was used to put over the foam head?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

She is so creepy, but so cute and sad at the same time. Excellent work!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

jackielantern said:


> That's creepy as hell. Great work! The body form & limb placement is very realistic.
> 
> What are the hands & feet made of?


thanks. the feet, so far are just carved from pink insulation blocks. the hands are built from wire wrapped in paper and masking tape, then covered with celluclay. I used celluclay to build of the face also. eventually the feet will be covered with celluclay also


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

great job! can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

after the celluclay, I am doing a smoother air hardening clay called DAS clay. I got the idea from Lauriebeast's Bride project.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6205

Here is a closer up pic showing the start of detailing


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

wowza! 

quite creepy looking!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Tcarter, that is really looking good. You have already given her that intangible quality that brings a prop to life....I can't wait to see this one progress! Very nice.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Dude! She looks really good.


----------

